# Amilo-Laptop aufrüsten



## LeertasteCCR (28. März 2009)

*Amilo-Laptop aufrüsten*

hi, 
habe mal ne frage.
Ich habe einen 4-Jahre alten Laptop (meint die Garantie is eh vorbei) der marke Fujitsu-Siemens Typ Amilo hau mich blau.
nun is der kleine schon ein wenig in die jahre gekommen.
unter anderem hat er im mom scheinbar ein paar probleme mit der wärmeentwicklung, so dass er des öfteren mal einfach so das handtuch wirft.
habe ihn jetzt mal geöffnet und die Kühl-komponenten etwas gereinigt und ausgeblasen (an die CPU habe ich mich nicht ran getraut, das übersteigt mein Laienwissen)
dabei is mir aufgefallen, dass der kleine hier nur 2 mal 512er Speicherriegel hat. 
nun zu meiner Frage:
kann man an so einem teil noch mehr aufrüsten, so dass er noch 1 bis 2 jährchen seinen dienst treu und tapfer versehen kann?
prinzipiell täte ich mich auch über antworten mit dem ausschalte-problem freuen, die hitze war nur so eine theorie von mir.
danke für die hilfe


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Amilo-Laptop aufrüsten*

... welches modell ist es denn?? aber gewöhnlich kann man laptops nicht einfachso aufrüsten


----------



## Mexxim (28. März 2009)

*AW: Amilo-Laptop aufrüsten*

Also was sich immer austauschen lässt ist der RAM, die HDD und der Akku. 
Die anderen sachen lassen sich nur bei den absoluten High-End geräten austauschen, und soar da nict immer . 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## rebel4life (28. März 2009)

*AW: Amilo-Laptop aufrüsten*

Das stimmt nicht ganz, viele Mainboards von Notebooks haben Beschränkungen für den maximalen Ram usw. drin.

Du musst wenn dann die genaue Bezeichnung nennen, ansonsten können wir dir nur schwer helfen.


----------



## Mexxim (28. März 2009)

*AW: Amilo-Laptop aufrüsten*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz, viele Mainboards von Notebooks haben Beschränkungen für den maximalen Ram usw. drin.
> 
> Du musst wenn dann die genaue Bezeichnung nennen, ansonsten können wir dir nur schwer helfen.



Aber ein bisschen mehr geht bis auf ganz wenige ausnahmen immer


----------



## LeertasteCCR (28. März 2009)

*AW: Amilo-Laptop aufrüsten*

hi,
danke für die antworten.

Modell: Amilo M1439G

so habe im netz nu zusätzlich etwas recherchiert.

Arbeitsspeicher habe ich welchen gefunden 2 mal 1024 GB (mehr unterstütz das Board auch nicht)

die Graka wäre wohl auch möglich, doch denke ich, dass es bei dem teil hier nicht lohnt, da meine freundin den eher fürs netz benutzt, da reicht die gude alde 6600Go und es täte nur noch mehr geld kosten.

als ich ein Bios-Update durchführte und mir mal die fixes angeschaut habe, habe ich festgestellt, dass drin stand, dass neue CPU-unterstützungen implementiert wurden, dies hieß für mich: "aha, neue CPU rein hauen muss theoretisch also machbar sein"
habe darauf hin mal gaanz dumm weiter gesucht, und siehe da es gibt möglichkeiten, doch an die CPUs zu kommen is nu nen Problem.

ich suche einen Intel Pentium M Dothan 765 (2,13 GHz), is der größte Prozi der vom brett/bios unterstütz wird (Sockel 479)

also, wo kriege ich so ein teil her, und was is ein Preis den man dafür wohl zahlen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2009)

*AW: Amilo-Laptop aufrüsten*

da musst du wohl bei ebay ausschau halten. die CPU is völlig veraltet, die gibt es regulär nicht mehr. hier gäb es noch neue pentium celeron-M, aber nicht dothan: Intel Mobile Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

hier bei ebay zB gäb es einen Dothan mit nur 1,6GHz, auktion endet heute, aber bei "schon" über 20€: http://cgi.ebay.de/Pentium-M-725-Centrino-1-6-GHz-2MB-400MHz-Dothan_W0QQitemZ300302196352QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Elektronik_Computer_CPUs?hash=item300302196352&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

hier (aus litauen...) ein 2,13GHz, läuft noch 7 tage: http://cgi.ebay.de/Intel-Pentium-M-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


und hier eine BEENDETE mit nem 2GHz Dothan, der ging für satte 100€ weg: http://cgi.ebay.de/Intel-Pentium-M-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318



wegen des RAM: du hast aber die korrekte RAM-art gefunden? notebooks brauchen erstens so-dimm, nicht normales RAM, und zweitens kann es bei nem älteren NBook DDR sein nicht DDR2, oder sogar nur SD-RAM. 

1GB DDR-sodimm kosten ja auch nicht unter 35€.


als, ehrlich gesagt: 70-100€ für das PLUS noch vermutlich mehr als 70-80€ für die neue CPU in so ein altes ding investieren? das ist quatsch. ich würde das Nbook lieber direkt verkaufen und für 400-450€ eine nagelneues mit dualcore holen.

:]


----------



## LeertasteCCR (28. März 2009)

*AW: Amilo-Laptop aufrüsten*

´jo, habe extra darauf geachtet, dass der ram unterwstützt wird.

naja verkaufen, ich krieg ja für des dingen nix mehr!


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Amilo-Laptop aufrüsten*

... kauf dir leiber ein neues notebook, das lohnt sich eher


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2009)

*AW: Amilo-Laptop aufrüsten*



LeertasteCCR schrieb:


> ´jo, habe extra darauf geachtet, dass der ram unterwstützt wird.
> 
> naja verkaufen, ich krieg ja für des dingen nix mehr!


 
wieso das denn? ich bin sicher, dass du dafür noch deine 100-150€ bekommst - es ist ja schließlich immer noch ein funktionsfähiges Nbook. allein das hat ja nen grundwert. 

zB hier ging es für ca. 150€ weg: http://cgi.ebay.de/Fujitsu-Siemens-Amilo-M1439G_W0QQitemZ300300565986QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Technik_Computer_Peripherieger%C3%A4te_Notebooks?hash=item300300565986&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A13%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

oder vlt sogar noch "schlauer": die einzelteile verkaufen. denn wenn bei einem nur das display defekt ist, oder nur die grafikkarte, nur das board usw. - musst halt mal schauen, was die einzelteile bei ebay so bringen.


aber 150-200€ da reinstecken wäre nur dämlich IMHO.


----------



## LeertasteCCR (29. März 2009)

*AW: Amilo-Laptop aufrüsten*

ok
danns chau ich mal, der speicher is ja nun schonmal bestellt, evtl verklopp ich dann den alten speicher ...


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2009)

*AW: Amilo-Laptop aufrüsten*

also, NUR speicher aufrüsten wäre noch vertretbar. aber ne CPU zu ersteigern für vermutlich über 100€...? überleg es dir


----------

